# [Why bother?] The Dark Knight vs Iron Man



## Chee (Jan 2, 2009)

We all know the outcome, no?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Iron Man probably should'nt have gotten this far. It's good, but hardly a contender for Film of the Year.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Iron Man probably should'nt have gotten this far. It's good, but hardly a contender for Film of the Year.


I agree.  It shouldn't have beaten Wall-E.


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 2, 2009)

Batman hands down


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2009)

CCOBB should've beaten TDK.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 2, 2009)

The Dark Knight for sure.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 2, 2009)

TDK, but Iron Man was pretty close.  Loved both of them.

moviefone.com's list of the top 50 actually has Iron Man at #1 and TDK at #3 (Slumdog is 2 in case you were curious).


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2009)

Rukia said:


> It shouldn't have beaten Wall-E.


Agreed. I liked Iron Man but Wall-E is a much better film.


----------



## Legend (Jan 2, 2009)

The Dark Knight


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 2, 2009)

Finally another match up where I actually watched both films 

I'm going with TDK, probably the best all around comic based film ever. Iron Man was pretty damn good in its own right, but to say that it was better than TDK would be a travesty


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2009)

TDK is just a wee bit better than Iron Man. Mostly because the love interest actually died instead of falling in love with Bruce and that's something you don't see every day in comic book adaptations. And the villain, although not physically, challenged Batman and had a more personal threat. Iron Man's villain is just like every other comic book movie villain in terms of just beating him up into a pulp.

Iron Man was good though, third favorite film of 2008.


----------



## Trias (Jan 2, 2009)

TDK. And TDK's group had stronger films than Iron Man's group, for some reason.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2009)

i knew it was going to come down to this


don't make me choose!!!


----------



## Adonis (Jan 2, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> Agreed. I liked Iron Man but Wall-E is a much better film.



No it wasn't.

Wall-E was generic "love conquers all" crap.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jan 2, 2009)

TDK by a long shot. Not that Iron Man wasnt good or anything


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 2, 2009)

Iron Man.








j/k TDK hands down.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 2, 2009)

Joker FTW!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2009)

Voting Ironman simply cause i know it won't win  I loved both tho so i don't really care what wins.


----------



## Koi (Jan 2, 2009)

I can honestly say I enjoyed Iron Man a lot more. TDK was still a god film, but I just favor Iron Man.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 2, 2009)

the dark knight was really good 10/10


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2009)

Wall-E


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2009)

TDK for me. The Joker was fucking awesome .


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 2, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  It shouldn't have beaten Wall-E.



Wall-E aside from visuals is just the same movie Disney's been doing since Bambi.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2009)

^Pixar, not Disney.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2009)

No matter what happens...I know the truth.

The Haunting of Molly Hartley was the best film of the year.  Book it!

TDK and Iron Man deserve to sweep the Razzies compared to it.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jan 3, 2009)

The Dark Knight, although Iron Man was my second fav movie this year. They were both awesome.


----------



## Yacoob (Jan 4, 2009)

dark knight, no contest


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 5, 2009)

Adonis said:


> No it wasn't.
> 
> Wall-E was generic "love conquers all" crap.



Iron Man was generic "good guy saves the day" crap.

I enjoyed Wall-E more.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 5, 2009)

There are some garbage blockbusters in that bracket. Cloverfield should have been in there. 

Anyway, I prefer TDK.


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 5, 2009)

Just finished seen Iron Man and I must say its really good but TDK is more epic!


----------



## Starrk (Jan 5, 2009)

Chee said:
			
		

> [Why bother?] The Dark Knight vs Iron Man





TDK.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2009)

Atleast Dark Knight tried to break the mould, Iron Man was your run of the mill hero movie, nothing that made it outstanding.



> The Haunting of Molly Hartley was the best film of the year. Book it!



How can you make such a joke? People might take it seriously


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 5, 2009)

the dark knight could get much better then that


----------



## Adonis (Jan 5, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Iron Man was generic "good guy saves the day" crap.
> 
> I enjoyed Wall-E more.



Difference: Iron Man wasn't hyped as anything more than it was. People act like Wall-E is Oscar bait or some new-age classic.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2009)

Rukia said:


> No matter what happens...I know the truth.
> 
> The Haunting of Molly Hartley was the best film of the year.  Book it!
> 
> TDK and Iron Man deserve to sweep the Razzies compared to it.



Why hasn't anyone sodomized you for simply speaking such blasphemy?


----------



## sworder (Jan 5, 2009)

TDK only because of Joker. Iron Man (character) was better than Batman.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 6, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Difference: Iron Man wasn't hyped as anything more than it was. People act like Wall-E is Oscar bait or some new-age classic.



Who cares?  Hype shouldn't be a deciding factor on which movie is better.  But if you want to like Iron Man because it doesn't get the love and attention Wall-E got, be my guest.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 6, 2009)

The Dark Knight.


----------



## Para (Jan 6, 2009)

I think it was obvious from the very beginning which film would win this.



Undercovermc said:


> There are some garbage blockbusters in that bracket. Cloverfield should have been in there.
> 
> Anyway, I prefer TDK.



Agreed.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 6, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Who cares?  Hype shouldn't be a deciding factor on which movie is better.  But if you want to like Iron Man because it doesn't get the love and attention Wall-E got, be my guest.



I never said Wall-E made me like Iron Man any more; I simply didn't enjoy Wall-E and the hype exacerbated that dislike. Other than the visual aesthetics, it was one of the weaker Pixar movies.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 6, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I never said Wall-E made me like Iron Man any more; I simply didn't enjoy Wall-E and the hype exacerbated that dislike.


By that logic _The Dark Knight_ must be garbage.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 6, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> By that logic _The Dark Knight_ must be garbage.



I've called The Dark Knight a C-rated drama elevated by a B-cast.

You want to quit while you're behind?


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> TDK is just a wee bit better than Iron Man. Mostly because the love interest actually died instead of falling in love with Bruce and that's something you don't see every day in comic book adaptations. And the villain, although not physically, challenged Batman and had a more personal threat. Iron Man's villain is just like every other comic book movie villain in terms of just beating him up into a pulp.
> 
> Iron Man was good though, third favorite film of 2008.





QFT.

I don't know anything about Ironman or villains in the comic series, but the villain in the movie sucked. 

It's kind of retarded... Hulk vs Hulk, Ironman vs Ironman

only let down of the movie though... and the 20 minutes of building a ghetto ironman suit out of bomb materials... Boring :|


And Wall-E did suck. Can't believe I risked my own freedom to download that garbage, only to quit watching it 25 minutes in.

Crap crap crap


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Who cares?  Hype shouldn't be a deciding factor on which movie is better.  But if you want to like Iron Man because it doesn't get the love and attention Wall-E got, be my guest.



Er, it often does. If a movie is overhyped, it just makes the movie seem that much more disapointing. 

Either way, I think Iron Man is a better movie than Wall-E anyway. The only things that Wall-E did for me was "be cute" and "have wonderful animations". 

"Iron Man", imo, is one of the best comic book movies ever(behind Superman and TDK, which I'm not sure which is the best of those 2.....)


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 6, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Iron Man was generic "good guy saves the day" crap.
> 
> I enjoyed Wall-E more.



Wall-E was generic Disney, and yes I know it was a Pixar film. Cute thing meets other cute thing, they fall in love, have an adventure with a "tragedy" along the way, and learn a life lesson. It's the same thing Disney's been doing since Bambi.


Was it cute? Yes Disney is the king of cute.
Was it well animated? Yes Disney is the king of animation.
Does that make it a better film? No


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 7, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Wall-E was generic Disney, and yes I know it was a Pixar film. Cute thing meets other cute thing, they fall in love, have an adventure with a "tragedy" along the way, and learn a life lesson. It's the same thing Disney's been doing since Bambi.
> 
> 
> Was it cute? Yes Disney is the king of cute.
> ...


Same thing can be said about Iron Man though.  Unsuspecting hero gets power and decides to fight bad guys.

Was Iron Man exciting?  yes, it's a superhero.
Did Iron Man have good CGI action?  Yes.
Does that make it a better film? No

Don't get me wrong I loved Iron Man.


MartialHorror said:


> Er, it often does. If a movie is overhyped, it just makes the movie seem that much more disapointing.
> 
> Either way, I think Iron Man is a better movie than Wall-E anyway. The only things that Wall-E did for me was "be cute" and "have wonderful animations".
> 
> "Iron Man", imo, is one of the best comic book movies ever(behind Superman and TDK, which I'm not sure which is the best of those 2.....)



I know hype does affect how people view a movie, but I believe it shouldn't



Adonis said:


> I never said Wall-E made me like Iron Man any more; I simply didn't enjoy Wall-E and the hype exacerbated that dislike. Other than the visual aesthetics, it was one of the weaker Pixar movies.



Okay, I can live with you not liking Wall-E.  I personally only liked toy story 1 and 2 more than Wall-E, Incredibles comes close.  I personally disliked Ratatouille.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 7, 2009)

I didn't even know that this little "best movie" thing even happened!

Wall-E didn't even get anywhere? How didn't it?


----------



## Chee (Jan 7, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I've called The Dark Knight a C-rated drama elevated by a B-cast.
> 
> You want to quit while you're behind?



Ahahahahahahah! You're so funny.


----------



## Rod (Jan 7, 2009)

TDK in my opinion is like... I don't know, it's epic³ stuff like that.


----------

